# Toilet Placement



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought I remember reading in a thread way back when that a toilet had to be a certain distance from an exterior wall, and now I can't find that thread. Is that correct? I can't think why it would be an issue but I wanted to check; its always so much easier to just do something right the first time :yes:


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

The usual distance from a _finished _wall is 12" on center of a toilet flange. There also are minimum distances allowed from each side and front for other walls, sink bases, etc. Check with your Building Inspection Department for local code. You need a permit and inspections from them anyway. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

"The usual distance from a _finished _wall is 12" on center..."

Maybe that's what I recall reading. The distance isn't really my question, its more if it could be placed on an _exterior_ wall vs an _interior_ wall.... don't know why I thought it might have been an issue. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Of course plumbing may be placed on an exterior wall. It just has to be more carefully insulated to keep the supply pipes from freezing.
Sorry that I misunderstood your question.
Mike


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have not seen a code stating you could not install a toilet on an outside wall, but most bathrooms are not set up in a manner to make this feasable. Normally, this would take up unnecessary room. As Mike said, freezing would be the only downfall for this installation. Actually, since the flange would be approximately 12" from the outside wall, even this is not a big deal unless your drain piping is "in" the outside wall. Most codes I have worked under state that there must be 15" from the center of the toilet (side to side) to any wall or cabinet.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice. I don't know where the idea got into my head but I just wanted to verify that I could indeed put it on an outside wall. We just framed in a bathroom upstairs and are working on how to lay it out. No doubt it is tiny, and with a bungalo ceiling it makes it even more crammed. The door _had_ to go in a certain spot, therefore the shower _had_ to go in a certain spot, now we're toying with the toilet and sink placement. I'm sure threads will follow in the future about other joys of being a DIY'er.


----------

